# Dust collector 101



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

With my new shop I also wanted to increase my application of my Grizzly 2hp cyclone DC. When the unit was set up in the garage I had used HVAC heating thin wall tubbing and adjustable corners. I had covered all seams and joints with 2" wide silver tape. 

I ordered the long sweep 90 degree and 45 degree corners from A woodworkers supply in Ohio. All Wye's, 45, 90, long radius corners and metal gates came from them. The are all 26 gauge and just very well built. I noticed on their wye's that they used a seam sealer and it looked real clean. I found the same stuff in a caulking tube and sealed all seams. 

The Green Box by my soundproof room, which keeps the Dc and air compressor is a ecogate system. I still have to adapt the motors and controls to the 6" and 7" gates. There is an example of this on youtube. Just type ecogate in the search to see how he did it. The whole idea behind the ecogate is when you turn on a machine there is a magnetic field around the motor that is picked up by a sensor and then it sends a signal to start the DC and open that gate for that machine. I have the 4" gate on the table saw conduit that runs under the floor. Still waiting on working the other main 6 and 7" gates. Where the 5" that comes down next to the window will be a manual gate with a switch to turn on the DC. 

I am very pleased with my effort so far.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Shoot, I'd be pleased too! Great looking system!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome Setup!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice setup, I am jealous as all get out. Both of your system and your shop, it looks great!


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't help but stare at his clamp organization!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Clamps shmamps. The paint on those walls is all one color! Oh yeah, nice looking DC rig too...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah...*

Norm Abrahms has nothin' ..
Bugman is the man. :thumbsup: bill
BTW we know you have more stuff hidden like a bandsaw mill


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Clamps shmamps. The paint on those walls is all one color! Oh yeah, nice looking DC rig too...


 
And the door is the same color! :icon_smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

very nice setup.

Fabian


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

If you move what looks like a mitre saw( pic 2and 3) down to a lower counter you wouldn't need the ladder.


----------

